# denon avr x4000 setup issues



## jeepin46 (May 9, 2018)

hi guys and gals , i recently purchased a denon avr x4000 and am trying to set it up i have an samsung 65" 6500 series 4k ultra hd t.v i am using high quality hdmi cables and running my direct t.v and ps4 thru the avr. i get sound but no picture? i have the hdmi arc running to the hdmi arc on the t.v and have the hdmi source from the avr out to my hdmi source 1 on the tv i have switched the hdmi control to on. i dont even get the denon display info on the t.v either.... any help would be great not sure what i am missing :dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

1. plug PS4 straight into the TV - if you don't get picture check the TV INPUT ... replace HDMI cable if TV INPUT is correct and no picture
2. If you get a picture - go back to DENON , checking HDMI connections ans make sure DENON is on right output 
3. if no picture through DENON do factory reset on DENON... maybe possible HDMI board is out on the DENON....


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a Denon receiver and Samsung Ultra TV - 



to use the Denon ARC setup page on the Samsung tv, (using the remote) switch to source channel HDMI #3, this is the Denon and Samsung ARC channel 



From this hdmi #3 source you can setup preferences for all Denon input devices. Each connector has multiple drop-down menus so using the ARC channel is preferred for detailed setup. Using the Denon LCD screen is too tedious for my liking. 


I am using the small Samsung remote with the source channel button located top row to the right of the power button.


Hope this helps - keep us informed, please


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The issue may be that the X4000 is not HDCP 2.2 compliant as its HDMI ports are ver 1.4 vice 2.0


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

The issue here is not HDMI cables, though cables may improve pic quality. The problem i believe is the Digital Rights Management handshake (DRM) including EDID and/or HDCP. I find it easier to plug as much into the tv as i can then use the Denon AVR for the few additional connections. 



Inevitably every time i turn off the Tv i loose the drm connection and i have to reestablish the handshake every time i use Denon connected devices. Although i am sure Denon has an upgrade from HDMI 1.4a to HDMI 2.0 and maybe the newest HDMI 2.2 i have not checked yet. 



Below is a link to Denon's "customer help" page. Denon writes about devices that will maintain handshake continuity while your equipment is off.


Ethereal SR-1 and Gefen Detective


These are pricey... best of luck. Keep us in the loop please?




https://denon.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/334/~/hdcp-communication-problems


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Note: to setup ARC preferences, Using the Samsung remote scroll thru "source" channels to the Denon ARC channel _ my Samsung/Denon ARC is HDMI #3 source



Next - using the Denon remote, in the TV Menu section press "Tv audio" button you should now see the Denon splash screen on your Tv.


Next - on the denon remote press "Setup > Inputs > Input Assign" on the Input Assign page is where you would establish connections for Denon HDMI connected cables/devices and Denon Remote buttons to establish connections to a specific/particular device/HDMI Input.


----------

